# OoB Review: Moebius Moonbus



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's another Out of the Box review. This time we take a look at the Skill 3 Moebius release of the Moonbus as featured in 2001: A Space Odyssey.

There are at least two aftermarket kits that bring the accuracy way up on this one and give it a real nice touch. Originally this is an Aurora Model from the late 60's re-popped in mid-2010. Retails around $50 and as with most Moebius kits I've seen is on the pricey side. But the box is stuffed full with plastic -like all the Moebius kits I've seen and if yer a fan of the film, this is a Buy!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Lots of time examining the box. You need to get out more.

I really have to disagree with out about the alleged quality of Moebius kits. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> I really have to disagree with out about the alleged quality of Moebius kits.


Perhaps you could phrase that sentence in english?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Model Man said:


> Perhaps you could phrase that sentence in english?


Heh! Maybe I got a bit of a laugh because I've been reading students' papers lately and some of them have been fairly, shall we say, poorly written! Of course, those are papers, and this is just a forum. And we're all friends here.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

yeah, not feeling very good today.

You get the jist of what I was saying I hope.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Spot on review. I remember when I opened up the box my first thought was, "That there is a whole lot of plastic." I plan on keeping the box too, if only to keep the extra figures and big windows in. As a fan of the movie, there's not a ton of stuff to collect!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Model Man said:


> Here's another Out of the Box review. This time we take a look at the Skill 3 Moebius release of the Moonbus as featured in 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> 
> There are at least two aftermarket kits that bring the accuracy way up on this one and give it a real nice touch. Originally this is an Aurora Model from the late 60's re-popped in mid-2010. Retails around $50 and as with most Moebius kits I've seen is on the pricey side. But the box is stuffed full with plastic -like all the Moebius kits I've seen and if yer a fan of the film, this is a Buy!
> 
> YouTube- OoB Review: Moonbus from Moebius


*Nice review...but I would add that the instruction sheet was pretty much an almost exact copy of Auroras instruction sheet...and the moonbus kit was released by Aurora in 1969, as the date is on my original MIB kit states on the box, as well as the instruction sheet...it was available from 1969 to 1972..and you could have gotten it cheaper from the boys at megahobby...I believe it sells at their site for $37.99 + 8.00 shipping..Of course, if you wanted to support your LHS,
that cant be a bad thing. 


Z
*


----------

